# [Petz] Petz and their Ownerz



## MerricB (Apr 23, 2004)

G'day!

Which pet is yours?

My pet is Liliana - she's a white cat. 

She has been my only pet so far.

Cheers!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 23, 2004)

oh, cheater, I reporting this one.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Apr 23, 2004)

I set mine up for adoption. i think i'll save some money beforegetting one.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

Mine is Grr Argh!  A black cat.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Great name, Ao, great name!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

I figured you'd appreciate that, Crothian.

I guess he's a zombie cat?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 23, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I guess he's a zombie cat?




Why a zombie cat?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

Buffy/Angel/Firefly reference.  The logo for Mutant Enemy has a zombie walk across the screen and says "Grr Argh!"


----------



## MerricB (Apr 23, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I figured you'd appreciate that, Crothian.
> 
> I guess he's a zombie cat?




More like a Hellcat. 

(Wasn't there a Hellcat in the original Fiend Folio?)

Cheers!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 23, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> (Wasn't there a Hellcat in the original Fiend Folio?)




No. 2nd printing maybe though. Since the where quite a few changes from the one I have to the 2nd printing.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 23, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> No. 2nd printing maybe though. Since the where quite a few changes from the one I have to the 2nd printing.




It might have been Monster Manual II.  I get supplemental volumes of monsters confused on occasion.

Anyway, I think you'll find it in the 3.5E Monster Manual.

I've played too many editions!

Cheers!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

Okay.  He's a Zombie Hellcat!

There.  Everyone should be happy now. ^_^


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 23, 2004)

Death of Cats is mine.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 23, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Okay.  He's a Zombie Hellcat!
> 
> There.  Everyone should be happy now. ^_^




Except for the dog-lovers. 

Cheers!


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 23, 2004)

Hamlet is mine.


----------



## ph34r (Apr 23, 2004)

My pet is named Doom.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 23, 2004)

I have a spider named Lloth.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 23, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I have a spider named Lloth.




I thought that was an extremely good choice of name. 

Cheers!


----------



## Steve Jung (Apr 23, 2004)

I've got Kafitrar the spider.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 23, 2004)

Mine is Phoenix the... well, cat right now, but that will change as soon as an avian is released.


----------



## Zappo (Apr 23, 2004)

Mine is Frankie the black cat.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Apr 23, 2004)

I adopted a cat named Splinter.  But I think I should have saved up more money first.

The power of compound interest and all that.

Who was Splinter's the original owner?


----------



## diaglo (Apr 23, 2004)

i have *zanderat* the spider named after my first 2000ed PC.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 23, 2004)

Hastur the turtle is mine.


----------



## Zappo (Apr 23, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Hastur the turtle is mine.



Hastur? But is it HAStur or hasTUR?

 Hmm... that's odd, the wizard's almanac didn't say anything about there being a total eclipse of the--

 *gets eaten*


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Apr 23, 2004)

Message board tamagochi's. Great. 

(btw +5$ for me)

AR


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 23, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> Hastur? But is it HAStur or hasTUR?
> 
> Hmm... that's odd, the wizard's almanac didn't say anything about there being a total eclipse of the--
> 
> *gets eaten*



Hehehe... Got another one for the master.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 23, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Hastur the turtle is mine.



 I should have made Cthulhu the Kitty...


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm still debating names as I ready myself to enter the arena...  How's this?  Whoever sends me the most money as a 'pet sponsor' can pick the name!


----------



## Seri (Apr 23, 2004)

Hazumu is my grey cat, although I fear she'll not get enough food  we should get $$ for chatting in #dnd3e, that way I might have a chance

ah well 

meOw


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

You could always chat in the hive.

Always looking for fresh victims.


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

Psst, AO, we don't call them 'victims' anymore.  Bad publicity, y'know?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh. Sorry Sniktch.  Recruits, then.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

recruits...food...either works


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 23, 2004)

Not really...recruits have to be GIVEN food. Food though, is yummy. Are recruits yummy? Does anyone even understand what I'm saying...I think I confused myself...


----------



## the Jester (Apr 23, 2004)

My kitty, orange and fantastic, is Pythagoras.  He's named after one of my old (now dead ) cats.

He kicks ass!!!  Eric Noah, come fight me!!!!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow, calling out the big boys


----------



## the Jester (Apr 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow, calling out the big boys





We've been locked in battle all day and I'm still waiting for his pet to take his first turn!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Maybe you need to PM him or something.....course if he doesn't do something after 24 hours, I think he automatically surrenders


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 23, 2004)

Seri said:
			
		

> Hazumu is my grey cat, although I fear she'll not get enough food



Just wait until I get Tobu healed up


----------



## MerricB (Apr 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Maybe you need to PM him or something.....course if he doesn't do something after 24 hours, I think he automatically surrenders




Unfortunately, he just misses his turn.

Newsflash! Death of Cats has gotten a second turn!

Turn 1: Death of Cats Attacked Mr. Meowskers and did 13 damage.
Turn 1: Death of Cats Attacked Mr. Meowskers and did 11 damage. 

Well, the same turn, but anyway... 

Cheers!


----------



## the Jester (Apr 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Maybe you need to PM him or something.....course if he doesn't do something after 24 hours, I think he automatically surrenders




He finally took his first turn, and I took mine- now I wait again...


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 24, 2004)

Mine is Patches the Spider, who is at 0 Health and has the claim to fame of being Rufus's (Morrus's pet) last match before being put up for adoption. Poor, poor Patches.  I'm saving money to heal her up and send her out again.


----------



## GreyShadow (Apr 24, 2004)

Proty the multi legged creature from the Far Realms   Ok, he's a spider, but keep it quiet, he's sensitive.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow, what a violent sport....


----------



## MerricB (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm not so enamoured of the combat code; the designer said that he wanted to downplay the randomness of it, but as we all know from D&D, the random factor allows the underdog to win on occasion.

Cheers!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2004)

Man...I might just have to make Underdog now.....

Not plane nor bird or even frog...just little old me, Underdog!!!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 25, 2004)

Mine is the mollusk of mysticism known as Silverspell.
Unfortunatly he is dieing because he lost his first battle and I have no way to feed him.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 25, 2004)

post a some and you make money, then buy food


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 25, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> post a some and you make money, then buy food



? Post a some? where?


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 25, 2004)

Oops. Patches died. I was holding off on feeding her because I wanted to save up money and see what cool thing I could get, but I guess I misunderstood the whole "within x hours" thing because I waited too long. I'm sad.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 25, 2004)

*Money!*

AS--every time you post, you get money. There are a few other ways to make money too, so look around the Petz threads.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 25, 2004)

Poor patches.

Yeah, plunking 3 into healing 1 health is all you need to keep that animal alive.

Oh well... time to create a new pet?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, he just misses his turn.
> 
> Newsflash! Death of Cats has gotten a second turn!
> 
> ...



 Amazing, isn't it! I even won! Methinks Angcuru surrendered after I supplied the beatings! 

...and curse you Crothian for all those tauntings!! *shakes fist*


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 25, 2004)

Yup . . . Dan the female snail is in business. And since I waited, I have a small store of cash that I can (and did) use to equip her appropriately. Hopefully, she'll last longer than poor Patches.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 25, 2004)

Good luck with Dan.  I'm currently waiting for thatdarncat to make his move.

Okay, so I'm impatient.  I can't put cash into my bank account until after the fight is over.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 25, 2004)

LOL, I know what you mean! I just started a fight, and the other person isn't online. I didn't realize I couldn't do anything until the fight was over, so I have to wait to make my deposit too. Good luck on your match!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 25, 2004)

And good luck in yours.

First round has gone well for me, at least.


----------



## Buttercup (Apr 25, 2004)

I just made a dog named Ingot today.  I'm not sure what to do with her now.  I mean, how could she possibly win a fight if she's first level and every other petz is more powerful?  Sigh.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 25, 2004)

Short fight.

Now I go on to face MerricB's Liliana.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 25, 2004)

People are making new pets all the time, Buttercup.  There are many levels of power out there.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

Okay. I've said it before, but I'll say it again.  This game is far too addicting.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

Is it?  Haven't played...I just save up money.  I need a Jacob Marley, I really do.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 26, 2004)

And how much money do you have now, Crothian?

Cheers!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

Crothian, you have far too much money.

Just so you know that.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> And how much money do you have now, Crothian?




I own 16% of the bank


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Crothian, you have far too much money.
> 
> Just so you know that.




Not yet, I don't.  But I will.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm sure you will, Crothian, I'm sure you will.

You'll be able to buy a Super Duper Thingy in no time.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 26, 2004)

Has anyone ever managed to stop Crothian posting?

Cheers!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I'm sure you will, Crothian, I'm sure you will.
> 
> You'll be able to buy a Super Duper Thingy in no time.




I think I can afford two


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever managed to stop Crothian posting?




Of course they have, you should have seen it when I was really into posting.  But those posts got deleted.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 26, 2004)

Two? 8)


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

Yup.  We shall all remember the purge.

Poor Hive.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

No, not even close to one...i thought it was cheaper


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Yup.  We shall all remember the purge.
> 
> Poor Hive.




I have all those threads saved.  So, not poor Hive...poor postcount...I lost a lot of posts.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

Nah. you can't afford 2 yet, unless you're storing your money elsewhere as well.  You can aford a bit more then a 1/4 of one, at the moment.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Nah. you can't afford 2 yet, unless you're storing your money elsewhere as well.  You can aford a bit more then a 1/4 of one, at the moment.




I know...I know....sigh


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

Somehow, I don't think your postcount is suffering that much, Croth.  It is still very plump and healthy.  Don't want it exploding from getting to big, do you?

Hmm... I wonder if there is a rollover point where it goes back to zero.  That'd be funny.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

I was thinking 5 digits mioght be it, but obviously not....so perhaps 6


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

Well... whatever it is, you'll be the first to find it.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

i doubt it, my reign cannot last


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

You were challenged for a while on Randomlings, but you've managed to break away there.  No one even comes close here.

Now, if Tejali was posting like she used to, then maybe.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

even now I post little though


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

So, given several years, there is a possibility that someone may catch up to you.

Of course, there is always the possibility of a restart of the boards.  Then you wouldn't be in the lead anymore.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

Ya, restarting the boarsd and I loose it all...damn them....it already happened to me once before


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

What were you up to the first time the boards restarted?

Wow.  My enworld posts are actually surpassing my random's posts again.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

you wouldn't beleive me if I told you


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

unless it is a really low number, I'll believe you.

Especially since you almost double the posts of the second highest poster.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

100


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

You're right.  I don't beleive you.

I take it this was before the invention of the Hive.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

Hive is only a year and half old....i tried to fine my first post, which is now very funny...but couldn't


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

I just remember that, when I first joined the boards, I'd see this thing in general called the hive.  I peeked in a couple of times, but I couldn't keep up and wasn't that into chatting.

Boy how times change.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

we are the hive....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 26, 2004)

yup. I've been assimilated alright.

Got the nifty new cuisinart hand and everything.

Hmm.. Merric.  Looks like you'll get that rematch tonight afterall.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

you were always part of the hive....ever memeber of EN World is, that's the point


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 26, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Now, if Tejali was posting like she used to, then maybe.





I think she wont though. Firstly because she started working now, and secondly because we started dating so there is no need for online flirting anymore


----------



## GreyShadow (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Aggemam.

So when are you two going to start a Petz breeding program?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 26, 2004)

GreyShadow said:
			
		

> So when are you two going to start a Petz breeding program?




I think we'll settle for this unruly critter for now


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 26, 2004)

BABY! Oh how wonderful. Congrats. 
(HE HE HE I posted. money!)


----------



## Chacal (Apr 26, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> 100



Wow ! I can't believe it :
 There was a time where I had more posts than Crothian !


Chacal


----------



## Chacal (Apr 26, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I own 16% of the bank



I own 1% . But I think it won't last


Chacal


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

That's okay, it happens.  Spend that money...everyone needs to spend their money.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 27, 2004)

On me! Or, more accurately, on Dan.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

_Oh Danny boy, the pipes, the pipes are calling
From glen to glen, and down the mountain side
The summer's gone, and all the flowers are dying
'Tis you, 'tis you must go and I must bide.
But come ye back when summer's in the meadow
Or when the valley's hushed and white with snow
'Tis I'll be here in sunshine or in shadow
Oh Danny boy, oh Danny boy, I love you so._


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 27, 2004)

Dan's a girl. She's traumatized by the fact that she has a boy's name. It makes her a better fighter. (Or not, given her record.:\)

On a side note, I just purchased a potion and sold it by accident. Grr. Too-fast fingers clicking the wrong things.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

sorry...no Danny Girl songs it seems....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Ehh.. could be worse.  She could be named George.

Sides, she'd probably just go by Danielle.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

but at least George has a Dragon.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

George has a dragon?  I'll have to tell my DM.  It wasn't listed on my character sheet.  All I have listed is MW chain shirt, MW Heavy Steel Shield, MW metal potion belt, 5 cure light potions, 2 magic fang potions, and 20 gold.

Nifty.  what type of dragon does george have?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

I think you might have to becomae a saint before you get the dragon


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Hmm... Saint George, the Raging Fire Elemental.  Sounds good to me.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

The Saint rules are in exalted deeds


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Yeah.  One of the PCs in our Friday night game is going for the Saint prestige class.  He decided against the template, though.  Damn crazy monk.

Oh and Chippy needs more money than either myself or Crothian.

I'm afraid I pummeled him severly a few days ago and he's still healing.

So, please give him money for his recooperation or play with him

Chippy's stats & play option

Chippy's bank account: XPETBK-6641


----------



## Chacal (Apr 27, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> On me! Or, more accurately, on Dan.




No way ! You don't love your pet enough. she had 0% pleasure and less than 10% happiness. 

(Now she's 29 and 24) 


Chacal


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

it's okay to love your pet...just don't * love* your pet


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

Yes.  pets don't need that kind of loving.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

so, how's the fighting going?


----------



## Chacal (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it's okay to love your pet...just don't * love* your pet



Are you trying to explain why seonaid's pet  was so unhappy ? 

poor little snail ...


Chacal


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

Ya, that could be why the snail was unhappy


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

which fight?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

any fight...all the fights, some of the fight...a few of the fight, none of the fight...you know...whatever...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 27, 2004)

Anybody know who Ash is sending her money to?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

You'd have to ask her.....


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 27, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You'd have to ask her.....




Ok. Ash, if you see this I'm asking


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

pretty soon the bank is going to be higher then my postcount


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 27, 2004)

it had to happen eventually, crothian.

and i've said it before.  You've got too much cash.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 27, 2004)

never...and nothing is allowed to be higher then my postcount...it's my existance, it's my claim to fame....I'm nothing without it


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 27, 2004)

*refrains from making unduly comments*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

So, you poofed into nothingness that day (april 1st?) the mods took your postcount away?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> So, you poofed into nothingness that day (april 1st?) the mods took your postcount away?




LOL


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> So, you poofed into nothingness that day (april 1st?) the mods took your postcount away?



 Of course he did...remember, he doesn't even exist! Remember, Crothian is a conspiracy at the heart of ENWorld! Do not trust it!!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Remember, Crothian is a conspiracy at the heart of ENWorld!




ENworld has a heart?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Enworld has a heart.

and money.

and paypal.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> ENworld has a heart?



 ...more a collection of souls...erm um. If you'll please walk through the door labelled "PAIN!" now...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...more a collection of souls...erm um. If you'll please walk through the door labelled "PAIN!" now...




Meaning?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> never...and nothing is allowed to be higher then my postcount...it's my existance, it's my claim to fame....I'm nothing without it




Well, after my last banking the bank total is now _higher_ than your post count at 18889


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Meaning?




Please do not question the Room of PAIN!, just enter it.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Please do not question the Room of PAIN!, just enter it.




But I'm not anywhere near, Goodlilgabi's place


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2004)

...I guess adding a 'please' won't help?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Nope. Not until you tell me what you meant.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2004)

But that's against the Code of the Idiot Guards of Ankh-Morpork. So um...how about we just wipe this from memory, eh?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

wipe what from memory ?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2004)

I have no idea. 

If I could just hit Haster the Turtle, Death of Cats might win his second fight! Woo!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Seems like a cut-and-dry win there. But a lot can change though.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2004)

Only problem is his defense is so high I can only seem to hit him on counter attacks...well, ONE counter attack so far


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

then again his agility is so low that he can't hit you at all basically


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2004)

Yeah. So its lots of no hitting unless one of us nails a counter attack. It may be possible for a counter attack from him to work...never know.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

what about special attacks? Or do they only come if you are on defense?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

yeah. that's a fight of the century all right.  which will surrender first, just to get themselves out of a battle.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

what about the other fight in there, if you can call it a fight though.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

I think I might be too powerful already.  No one wants to fight me.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm not really sure about those things. Haven't really fought enough battles that last long enough...Morrus just crushed me too quickly the first two times.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

true. pythagoras vs ol' yeller is approaching it's third day, isn't it?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I think I might be too powerful already.  No one wants to fight me.




I think it a matter of time before Crotian and Sniktch cashes in their amased wealth a beat the crap out of everyone and themselves.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

I haven't found any rhyme or reason to the special attacks showing up.  I've only had it happen twice and I did less damage then normal with them.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I haven't found any rhyme or reason to the special attacks showing up.  I've only had it happen twice and I did less damage then normal with them.




But I think they are surer in hitting, so there's a benefit .. otherwise why have them


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> I think it a matter of time before Crotian and Sniktch cashes in their amased wealth a beat the crap out of everyone and themselves.



 true, but while they've been amassing, I've been playing and building up experience and training.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> true, but while they've been amassing, I've been playing and building up experience and training.




yeah. It should be interesting   

(Don't forget, I can't play so Sniktch get's my doe)


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> yeah. It should be interesting
> 
> (Don't forget, I can't play so Sniktch get's my doe)



 Sniktch has enough.  give it to guedo instead.  then the four of us can duke it out.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Sniktch has enough.  give it to guedo instead.  then the four of us can duke it out.




No way, mate. We wanna beat Crothian.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

I can handle Crothian.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I can handle Crothian.




Course you can  :\ , when he cashes in he's going to buy that super duper thingy right away.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 28, 2004)

Ehh. when he can afford that, I should be able to give him a run for his money... I hope.

If not, no one will fight him cause he's too powerful.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Ehh. when he can afford that, I should be able to give him a run for his money/




Don't forget that while amassing he also get interests, and with 5% a day that quickly adds up. (It takes 14 days to double the money that way)


----------



## MerricB (Apr 28, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Don't forget that while amassing he also get interests, and with 5% a day that quickly adds up. (It takes 14 days to double the money that way)




All I have to do is not spend any and I'll be set! 

Oh dear. 

Cheers!


----------



## MerricB (Apr 28, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I haven't found any rhyme or reason to the special attacks showing up.  I've only had it happen twice and I did less damage then normal with them.




As far as I'm aware, Special Attacks turn up with a 10% chance per attack.

They have a 100% chance of hitting, and ignore counterattacks.
They deal a % of opponent's hit points in damage - random between your Level% and 99%. (So, a 50th level pet would deal between 50% and 99% of the opponent's hit points in damage).

Cheers!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

cool. Maybe I should actually sit down and study the rules.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 28, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> cool. Maybe I should actually sit down and study the rules.




You actually have to study the code - but I think Morrus has put my explanation of combat in the Information section.

Cheers!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 28, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> You actually have to study the code




Yeah, I glanced over it the first time. But I'll give the code a closer study.


----------



## Gez (Apr 28, 2004)

For now I have Shelob, a puny spider. It was all I could afford. Unless Ol' Yeller's owner comes back online real soon, you'll be able to enjoy the battle for a long time, as I'm going on a little trip this weekend. Need to go search another kind of silly pet (a car) a few thousand kilometers away, and to heal it (tire, battery, etc. need to be changed) a bit.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 28, 2004)

Chacal said:
			
		

> No way ! You don't love your pet enough. she had 0% pleasure and less than 10% happiness.
> 
> (Now she's 29 and 24)



Thanks!  I meant to say it. She appreciates it.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 29, 2004)

Piratecat Jr. needs a competitor!


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 29, 2004)

Err - I take that back. Ao crushed me like a teeny tiny bug.

Ouch.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 29, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Err - I take that back. Ao crushed me like a teeny tiny bug.
> 
> Ouch.



 He's beaten Rufus twice, IIRC...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Errr. yeah..  You've got a strong little cat there, Pkitty.

Just needs to work on Defense.

I played with your kitty after words..........


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 29, 2004)

Poor Rufus. Ao, your a big bully.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 29, 2004)

Merric, is there a way to prevent high-level pets from picking up challenges issued by low-level pets?  Bottom-feeding discourages low-level pets from issuing challenges.

(I wouldn't restrict the inverse, if a low-level pet picks up a challenge from a high-level one they deserve to get chomped).


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll accept admonishment for my treatment of Pkitty Jr, but not Rufus.  Rufus got a fair fight each time I beat him.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 29, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Merric, is there a way to prevent high-level pets from picking up challenges issued by low-level pets? Bottom-feeding discourages low-level pets from issuing challenges.
> 
> (I wouldn't restrict the inverse, if a low-level pet picks up a challenge from a high-level one they deserve to get chomped).



There's a basic problem with the system which needs to be addressed somehow.  I can't get a fight (I understand why, and don't blame anyone), but the result of success is that you can't play Pez any more.  I'm extremely lucky to happen to catch someone waiting for a challenge, and that's, like, once every 2-3 days at most.  In other words, I'm not playing any more, but not through choice.

So, suggestions on how to remedy this are welcome.  I think it's an important issue - one the one hand, we don't want new petz just getting stomped by older ones; on the other hand, older petz shouldn't be prohibited from playing.  It's to your disadvantage to win.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> There's a basic problem with the system which needs to be addressed somehow.  I can't get a fight (I understand why, and don't blame anyone), but the result of success is that you can't play Pez any more.  I'm extremely lucky to happen to catch someone waiting for a challenge, and that's, like, once every 2-3 days at most.  In other words, I'm not playing any more, but not through choice.
> 
> So, suggestions on how to remedy this are welcome.  I think it's an important issue - one the one hand, we don't want new petz just getting stomped by older ones; on the other hand, older petz shouldn't be prohibited from playing.  It's to your disadvantage to win.



 Maybe a way to offer more XP when attacking higher level Petz?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 29, 2004)

Instead of Rufus waiting to respond to someone elses challenge, why not have Rufus stand out there and offer a challenge?

I see two reasons why there aren't more challenges open:
1) Bottom-feeding (see above)
2) Petz get beat up, it takes a lot of posts to heal 'em up again.

Solutions:
1) Petz can only accept a challenge from Petz >= to their Lvl-2. 
(but if they offer a challenge any lower level Pet can accept)

2) Make healing items cheaper, possibly make other items more expensive.
(There's just something wrong with the system when I have to make 60 posts to heal my Pet after being chomped by Rufus)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

I think people also shouldn't be afraid to surrender


----------



## Morrus (Apr 29, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Instead of Rufus waiting to respond to someone elses challenge, why not have Rufus stand out there and offer a challenge?



Tried that.  It got veeeerrryyyy boooorrrrriiiiing.....



> .(There's just something wrong with the system when I have to make 60 posts to heal my Pet after being chomped by Rufus)



A couple of news posts on the sci-fi page will do it.  Takes five minutes.  How do you think Rufus got so strong?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

He has actually sat out there all day with a challenge waiting.

Actually, when Rufus was in the pound, I have also sat out there all day with one hanging.

He's got a point about us not being able to find appropriate fights.  I could sit out there with a challenge, but I know Rufus would snatch it up and I'd get my butt kicked.  I may be the closest one to him stat wise, but I'm not close enough to give myself a realistic chance.  No offense to Morrus.  You've made a very nasty little critter and one we're striving to be able to compete against.  We just have to get within firing range first.

If I see someone in the arena, I check their stats first to see if they might have a chance.  If they are no where close to me, I won't take the challenge, even if it would be fun to take them on.  It does mean that i spend most of my sitting around not fghting.

When I saw Piratecat Junior had a very high strength and more health then me, I figured he did.

Besides, I got to beat on Pkitty....  (okay, yes, it's wrong of me to derive pleasure from it).

One thing we of the gross pets can do for fights with newer pets is, if we want to fight, we can turn some of our equipment off.  Not exactly the best of strategies, but it's an idea.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I think people also shouldn't be afraid to surrender



 To quote one of my more favorite movies.

"Never give up, Never surrender!"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> To quote one of my more favorite movies.
> 
> "Never give up, Never surrender!"



 To quote one of my favorite books.

"What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. What does kill you leaves you dead."


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 29, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> A couple of news posts on the sci-fi page will do it.  Takes five minutes.  How do you think Rufus got so strong?




Admin-fu?  

Finding Sci-fi news isn't really my thing.  I don't think I'd have a clue where to look for it.  I'm usually the guy that reads the news, not finds it.

S'okay.  posting works for me and it is actually making me work on getting that storyhour ready for posting.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 29, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> A couple of news posts on the sci-fi page will do it.  Takes five minutes.  How do you think Rufus got so strong?




We don't all have new news to report.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

just read the sci fi news page and see what topics get posted about.  THen search google and see what you can find.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 29, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> We don't all have new news to report.



If you go to the sci-fi page and glance at the sites listed on the right ("Daily Roundup"), you're guaranteed to find something new at any time of day in under two minutes.  Those sites are all updated constantly.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2004)

Wow, morrus can't even give money away....


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 30, 2004)

He can, but it seems that people have differing ideas on how to collect it...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

Well.. I tried the whole new scoop thingy.  I'm surprised what I found hadn't been reported.

S'okay.  more cash for me.

Course, it appears that cash will soon be worthless.  S'okay too.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 30, 2004)

then spend it fast...besides it might not be worthless now


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

got 550 to go for Celestial armor.  Shouldn't make that tonight.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 30, 2004)

why not?  That';s only 110 posts, that's like easy


----------



## Crothian (Apr 30, 2004)

see how easy that was


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

True enough.  110 is nothing.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 30, 2004)

and I'm not Jewish.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 30, 2004)

I know.  but felt you'd appreciate the reference.


----------

